# overflow valve



## salarmenmx

Hola!

Estoy traduciendo el manual de operación de una máquina, y el párrafo trata de la bomba de aceite. El texto dice:

Adjusted pressure of *overflow valve* can't exceed system max pressure.

Mi poco satisfactorio intento dice:

La presión ajustada de la *válvula de sobre-flujo* no puede exceder la presión máxima del sistema

Any help?

Thank you!

SAM


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

El ajuste de presión de la *válvula de desague* no puede.....


----------



## salarmenmx

colombo-aussie said:


> Hola,
> 
> El ajuste de presión de la *válvula de desague* no puede.....


 

Gracias! Tu respuesta llegó más rápido de lo que esperaba!


----------



## dubitativo

Yo creo que es más correcto "válvula de rebose". Descarga el exceso de líquido. La de desagüe vacía un tanque.


----------



## salarmenmx

Gracias a ambos!


----------



## pacosancas

dubitativo said:


> Yo creo que es más correcto "válvula de rebose". Descarga el exceso de líquido. La de desagüe vacía un tanque.


----------



## pipcr2

Si lo que te refieres es al regulador de la presión máxima en un circuito hidráulico,  creo que es una *vávula limitadora de presión* o simplemente *válvula limitadora*


----------



## pacosancas

Pues ahora que leo de nuevo la frase, creo que pipcr2 está en lo cierto:

Una overflow valve es una válvula de rebose, pero me da la impresión de que en la frase original en inglés este término esstá mal utilizado, siendo lo correcto safety valve, o pressure relief valve, o algo semejante.


----------



## salarmenmx

Hola a todos, y gracias a todos por sus colaboraciones.
Después de haberlas recibido, y de acuerdo al contexto general, creo que lo más adecuado es "válvula de alivio".

Nuevamente gracias. Saludos

SAM


----------



## Bukaro

salarmenmx said:


> Hola a todos, y gracias a todos por sus colaboraciones.
> Después de haberlas recibido, y de acuerdo al contexto general, creo que lo más adecuado es "válvula de alivio".
> 
> Nuevamente gracias. Saludos
> 
> SAM



relief valve = valvula de alivio


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Ya ha pasado el tiempo.

Esta v'alvula pertenece al tipo de "v'alvulas de seguridad", y la traducci'on espec'ifica para "overflow valve" var'ia de regi'on geogr'afica.

Una opci'on es la primera que mostro salarmenmx "*v'alvula de sobre flujo*".  Otra opci'on es la que brind'o dubitativo "*v'alvula de rebose*".

En fin, esperemos que nos digas cu'al usaste finalmente en tu traducci'on.

Saludos.


----------



## moniquex

Más sinónimos para esta válvula:

*overflow valve 

*válvula de caudal sobrante, válvula de derrame, válvula de rebose, válvula de sobrante.

Comprobado que todas funcionan según contexto


----------

